

Tell HN: Watch Apple's WWDC Keynote stream on linux or windows - muellerwolfram

Open VLC<p>Media-&gt;Open Network Stream<p>copy this URL:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;p.events-delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net&#x2F;13oygadvoyibawefpiuawefpiuawdf6&#x2F;live&#x2F;8500&#x2F;8500.m3u8?x-session-format=live
======
saurabh
Thanks!

